# Hog Bomb.



## georgia_hunter (Jan 11, 2008)

I have never used much stuff like this. I bought a deer bomb and it worked so I decided to try this. These 3 Boars came in about 5 minutes apart and 2 of them fell side by side. I know i'm sold on them


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks Like You Exploded With Some Pork, That Is Ok, Great Kills.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 11, 2008)

congrats on the porkers


----------



## leo (Jan 11, 2008)

*Lot's on Bacon*

Thanks for sharing the pics and the info with us


----------



## secondseason (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like it works!!  The hogs look like they are smiling in the third picture!  Way to go!


----------



## deerbuster (Jan 11, 2008)

kill em' all 
congrats


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats! Man that looks like a lot of work still ahead when those pictures were taken though!


----------



## JasonF (Jan 11, 2008)

dang you slayed them!


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 11, 2008)

*hhhmmmmmmmmmmmm*




secondseason said:


> Looks like it works!!  The hogs look like they are smiling in the third picture!  Way to go!


they died thinkin they was gonna get lucky...


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Jan 12, 2008)

What "scent" was the bomb that you used?  I have seen them in hog in heat, peanut butter, and fruit punch.  Looks like those things really worked for you. Congrats!!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice pile of pork.  Congrats

Hoss


----------



## orangesmoke20 (Jan 12, 2008)

the name of that hog bomb,i beleive is ''The Big Bad Wolf'' great hunt man


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jan 13, 2008)

The one I used was Sow in Heat..Thanks yall for pointing out that they look like they were smiling I never noticed that...


----------



## TROY70 (Jan 14, 2008)

next time, set out 2 cans and see if you can double the pleasure on those trouble making hogs.


----------

